

W3 Counter: Analytics With Instant Gratification (useful tools review) - greengirl512
http://www.usefultools.com/2009/08/analytics-with-instant-gratification/

======
onreact-com
Last time I tested W3 Counter it added off topic hidden links to the actual
counter code.

